# Dartford crossing?



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi,
Could some kind person confirm that the crossing is *Free* between 10pm & 6am & when you have to pay is it £1:50 or £1:80?

Thanks.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://dartfordtunnel.toolazy.me.uk/

6am -10pm £1.50
10pm-6am free
Its been free for 2 days as there was an arson attack and someone burnt the power cables the whole area around there have had no power.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dartford Crossing free after power blackout
«Motorists were allowed a toll-free ride on the Dartford Crossing after a major power cut affected thousands of homes and businesses.
Charges were temporarily suspended after criminals caused fire damage to high-voltage electricity cables.

The Highways Agency decided to lift the barriers on the crossing on Tuesday morning to keep traffic flowing smoothly and to reduce the risks 
of accidents

Collection of charges resumed later using an alternative power supply - but tens of thousands of homes in north Kent and south-east London were still without electricity.

It follows a fire in the Dartford area on Monday lunchtime which cut power to properties in Crayford, Bexleyheath, Erith and Orpington. Four major electricity circuits were badly damaged, as well as a cable bridge over Dartford Creek.

EDF Energy Networks said at its peak 100,000 customers were without power, but its engineers restored supplies to around 31,000 people and temporary supplies to more customers through rota connections.

Through the rota connections, EDF Energy Networks said it has restored power temporarily to customers in Crayford, Erith and Bexleyheath for three hours at a time before switching supply to another area.

Generators have also been deployed to the most vulnerable people and the Red Cross have visited a number of people to offer advice and support, EDF Energy Networks said in a statement.

Extra call centre staff have also been drafted into provide information and advice, the French-owned company added. 

EDF Energy Networks said: "Our priority is restoring power to all our customers as quickly as is safely possible, and we continue to work on a full restoration of power supplies."


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

moblee said:


> Hi,
> Could some kind person confirm that the crossing is *Free* between 10pm & 6am & when you have to pay is it £1:50 or £1:80?
> 
> Thanks.


yes it is free to everyone from 10pm to 6am and GBP 1.50 for cars and motorhomes at other times, even if you are towing in your MH


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks you two


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi

Can def confirm crossing is free after 10pm.

Motorhomes are classed the same as passenger cars, ie £1.50. (£1.00 if you get a darttag)




Debbie (Dora)


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

locovan said:


> It follows a fire in the Dartford area on Monday lunchtime which cut power to properties in Crayford, Bexleyheath, Erith and Orpington. Four major electricity circuits were badly damaged, as well as a cable bridge over Dartford Creek.
> 
> EDF Energy Networks said at its peak 100,000 customers were without power, but its engineers restored supplies to around 31,000 people and temporary supplies to more customers through rota connections.
> 
> ...


Makes one thankful that there is a motohome outside that we could use in such a situation eh Mavis?!

I remember cooking on the drive in the Commer Autosleeper we had in the 70s when we had the 3 day week for electicity supplies-anyone else remember it?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Invicta said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > It follows a fire in the Dartford area on Monday lunchtime which cut power to properties in Crayford, Bexleyheath, Erith and Orpington. Four major electricity circuits were badly damaged, as well as a cable bridge over Dartford Creek.
> ...


Wasnt that the Miners strike days?? wasnt it Ted Heath days.
We were house hunting at the time.


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Remember it well, it seems such a long time ago now

Jakki


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

We've still got no power. It's been over 48 hours now!!

(ps, writing this at work!)


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

they put the price up to ease congestion ????

does anyone know if there was any congestion when they had to remove charges.

joe


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I think I heard this correctly, but the idea of the Dartford toll was to pay off the finance for the bridge and then it would be "free" after that. Well the bridge was paid off in 2002 and they kept the charge as a "congestion charge". Now they "rationalised" the charges to make it simpler but more expensive to "ease the congestion"........

Please someone tell me that the government and the operators could not be this cynical? Could they?....


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

duxdeluxe said:


> I think I heard this correctly, but the idea of the Dartford toll was to pay off the finance for the bridge and then it would be "free" after that. Well the bridge was paid off in 2002 and they kept the charge as a "congestion charge". Now they "rationalised" the charges to make it simpler but more expensive to "ease the congestion"........
> 
> Please someone tell me that the government and the operators could not be this cynical? Could they?....


Oh Yes.
You are so correct.

When they lifted the paying because of the fire there was no Congestion --When they showed it on the news it was running so well.
The congestion comes when they make you queue to pay.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Toll boothes cause standing traffic, standing traffic causes polution.
And frustration and stress

Goverment aided carbon polution.

No toll boothes, traffic flows free in higher gear, better for all of us.

Someone tell gb


Dave P


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Heading to Portugal last Nov, we hit the Dartford crossing at just the wrong time............it was awful.

On the way back traffic was flowing in our direction but really bad in the other direction, what seemed like miles, we commented at the time 'what must the foriegn lorry drivers think, when they have so many toll roads that flow freely even with charges'.

It would be really great if someone did realise that folk have to use Dartford and that the charge was abolished, can't see it though :roll:


----------

